# Technical vs. Professional



## Tracey Thompson (Jan 31, 2012)

How would you bill both intraoperative monitoring technical fee and professional read fee for the following situation.....

95920- Intraoperative Neurophysiology Monitoring- Billable Hours 1.00
95938- Upper and Lower Extremities SSEP
95861- Upper EMG, Units 2
95939- Upper and Lower Extremities TCeMEP
95937- Neuromuscular Junction Test (TO4)
95955- EEG Non-intracranial Surgery

If you need more information in order to answer my question, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## mhstrauss (Feb 3, 2012)

Tracey Thompson said:


> How would you bill both intraoperative monitoring technical fee and professional read fee for the following situation.....
> 
> 95920- Intraoperative Neurophysiology Monitoring- Billable Hours 1.00
> 95938- Upper and Lower Extremities SSEP
> ...



Unless I'm not understanding what you're asking, the simple answer is that you bill the codes without any modifiers.  If the physician and the equipment are both part of the clinic you are billing for, this should be the appropriate way to bill.  If you have any more info that might influence the decision, please post. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Tracey Thompson (Feb 3, 2012)

*Thanks!*

OK, good.

The question was sent to me worded exactly as I did in the originaly post.  I thought the same thing.  More than anything I worried whether I understood the question because the answer seemed too simple.

Thanks!!


----------

